# The 8-string KxK discussion



## noodles (Jan 16, 2009)

Rob is looking at introducing some eight strings, so I'd like to get feedback from the guys here that play them. 












Scale length would be 25.5"-28", F# standard tuning. Rob is going to be designing his own bridges and pickups for these. We are also considering a straight scale 8-string, with a Hipshot or Kahler bridge.

Is this something you'd be interested in? Any thoughts?

UPDATE

Here is the straight scale instrument:


----------



## Overtone (Jan 16, 2009)

Badass! I am pretty sure people would go for it. Since so many KXK have TOM bridges, what about doing an 8 like that?


----------



## Groff (Jan 16, 2009)

They both look great!
The second one especially looks clean, and flows very well. The only thing I noticed is that the size/shape of the V body makes the headstock look small, but maybe it would more proportionate seeing it for real, and not a mockup.

If the price is decent, i'd say he'd have a good thing going for a fanned fret instrument.



Overtone said:


> Badass! I am pretty sure people would go for it. Since so many KXK have TOM bridges, what about doing an 8 like that?



I'd say availability. All the 8's i've seen thus far either have a hipshot bridge, or kahler (the exception being ibanez).


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 16, 2009)

I can definitely see a lot of people digging these. What about the new singlecut body as an 8 would that be available also? Thats one part of the market that no one has, a good lp style singlecut 8.


----------



## somn (Jan 16, 2009)

cool a kahler bridge with the "kahler fan fret mod" would be great and a active and passive choice in pups


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 16, 2009)

Overtone said:


> Badass! I am pretty sure people would go for it. Since so many KXK have TOM bridges, what about doing an 8 like that?


If you can find a tuneomatic for fanned frets, yeah...


----------



## Groff (Jan 16, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> If you can find a tuneomatic for fanned frets, yeah...



Dave did mention the possibility of a "normal" 8 string, perhaps he was reffering to that?

But thinking about it... Is it even possibly to make a fanned fret TOM?


----------



## noodles (Jan 16, 2009)

Does anyone even *make* an 8-string TOM? If so, we will certainly consider offering it.

Building a fanned fret TOM? Possible, but highly improbable.


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Jan 16, 2009)

I think straight scale with Kahler would be nice


----------



## somn (Jan 16, 2009)

oh and a more even headstock i think that one looks kinda pinched


----------



## Elysian (Jan 16, 2009)

somn said:


> cool a kahler bridge with the "kahler fan fret mod" would be great and a active and passive choice in pups



that kahler mod is stupid expensive, you're talking nearly a thousand dollar trem


----------



## noodles (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a 7 with that headstock, and you would not believe how seriously nice it balances.


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't think there is an 8 string tom as of yet, I'm sure there will be at some point though. A fanned fret 8 string TOM is highly unlikely I would say.

My input would be to adapt an inline headstock for those designs. Personally I like his inline a lot better than his 4+4 headstock. Some people dig the 4+4 vibe but I think more like the inline, options are always good anyway.

In addition a straight scale with one of those khaler trems would probably sell an assload with trem lovers.

That's my two cents.


----------



## AVH (Jan 16, 2009)

Elysian said:


> that kahler mod is stupid expensive, you're talking nearly a thousand dollar trem



Jesus, no shit. That's ludicrous. Even Ibanez wants nearly 500 for it's Edge FX8 bridge - the hipshot is the cheapest alternative.

Noodles - those look pretty cool, and no doubt would sell well.


----------



## Elysian (Jan 16, 2009)

ILdÐÆMcº³;1346289 said:


> I don't think there is an 8 string tom as of yet, I'm sure there will be at some point though. A fanned fret 8 string TOM is highly unlikely I would say.
> 
> My input would be to adapt an inline headstock for those designs. Personally I like his inline a lot better than his 4+4 headstock. Some people dig the 4+4 vibe but I think more like the inline, options are always good anyway.
> 
> ...



8 inline would kill balance, especially on the V!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 16, 2009)

Man I'd love to see an 8 string KxK with a hipshot. Those blue prints look real positive but I might have them a little bit bigger maybe.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 16, 2009)

The only trem I'd ever consider spending a grand on is the Trans Trem, and even that is pushing it.



noodles said:


> Does anyone even *make* an 8-string TOM? If so, we will certainly consider offering it.
> 
> Building a fanned fret TOM? Possible, but highly improbable.



Only ones I have ever seen where one some Conklins and the old robert conti model.


----------



## Crucified (Jan 16, 2009)

for the fanned, a superstrat is ideal in my mind, but i'm not really a v guy. depending on pricepoint, i'm very interested. also for the bass end i'd say go a little lower than 28 like 28 and 5/8s or whatever. my sherman is 28 and i adore it but i'm wondering if a tiny bit more tension wouldn't hurt. 

jesus christ. keep me informed.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 16, 2009)

The V looks much better as a seven, but the 8 string superstrat is awesome. That headstock works great with the fanned frets and eight strings.


----------



## Groff (Jan 16, 2009)

noodles said:


> Building a fanned fret TOM? Possible, but highly improbable.



It would look like a goofy nickle plated staircase methinks 



noodles said:


> I have a 7 with that headstock, and you would not believe how seriously nice it balances.



In the end it all comes down to playability, which is especially important for an 8 string. I'm sure If I ever got to play it in person I wouldn't even notice the headstock anyway, as I'm sure it's gotta play like a dream.


----------



## foreverburn (Jan 16, 2009)

Groff said:


> It would look like a goofy nickle plated staircase methinks
> 
> 
> 
> In the end it all comes down to playability, which is especially important for an 8 string. I'm sure If I ever got to play it in person I wouldn't even notice the headstock anyway, as I'm sure it's gotta play like a dream.



I think you'd run into some problems with palm muting and stuff with an fanned 8 TOM. Maybe not though... fanned fret models have always put me off because of the bridges...

Anyway, I like the 2nd model, and especially if you can cater to the lefties without killing us with the price. Right now my only options really are custom shops which want a minimum of $1500.00 (I'm waiting to see if Schecter is gonna come through for me with a C8 Hellraiser in lefty) and Agile but the planets have to be aligned right to get one, like you can only get one on the solstices or some shit.


----------



## noodles (Jan 16, 2009)

Groff said:


> In the end it all comes down to playability, which is especially important for an 8 string. I'm sure If I ever got to play it in person I wouldn't even notice the headstock anyway, as I'm sure it's gotta play like a dream.



It is also a matter of perspective...


----------



## technomancer (Jan 16, 2009)

Straight scale Sii-8 headless with trem 

Strandberg Guitarworks

Sorry, couldn't resist.



foreverburn said:


> Anyway, I like the 2nd model, and especially if you can cater to the lefties without killing us with the price. Right now my only options really are custom shops which want a minimum of $1500.00 (I'm waiting to see if Schecter is gonna come through for me with a C8 Hellraiser in lefty) and Agile but the planets have to be aligned right to get one, like you can only get one on the solstices or some shit.



You do realize KxK IS a custom shop and there is no way these are going to be less than $1500, right?


----------



## bulletbass man (Jan 16, 2009)

8 string single cut and 8 string Super strat would be the way to go imo.

Both would kick much ass.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't own a KxK but would love too. And I thnkl KxK gbringing out an 8 tring be it a fanned fret or strait fret( how ever that is ) would be a great idea.  


and on a kind of off topic note. any word on when he is taking custom orders again?


*EDIT:*

I also like the shape you posted I think you he should sell those more


----------



## Crucified (Jan 16, 2009)

what woods are you guys thinking of using? i'd love to see an ebony board, no inlays of course. i assume it'll be a neckthrough since that's all that rob makes. possibly maple/mahogany or mahogany/ash?


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 16, 2009)

loose the fanned frets


----------



## Crucified (Jan 16, 2009)

loose them? as in they are loose? i wonder how you tighten a fret?


----------



## auxioluck (Jan 16, 2009)

I'd be interested.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 16, 2009)

noodles said:


> *We are also considering a straight scale 8-string, with a Hipshot or Kahler bridge.*


_*
*__*YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES NAO.

*_That is all.


----------



## Dyingsea (Jan 16, 2009)

The second picture I would buy in a heartbeat. Fanned frets, more or less an SII-7 shape, absolutely.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 16, 2009)

what would th prices be on these if he see light? I know the 7 string is at least $2099 right? so what would an 8 string cost?


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 16, 2009)

Are there any 8-strings out for the "High A" tuning? 

Just a thought, but you might consider having a slightly shorter-scaled option, maybe 24.5-27.5 or something...

I can't afford a KxK regardless, but that is what I would buy if I could!


----------



## eegor (Jan 16, 2009)

This has peaked my interest. Any chance of doing, say, 27-29 scale length?


----------



## Krunch (Jan 16, 2009)

If the price point is similar to the 7s I'd be on board for one. Are you thinking of doing a limited run of several guitars with identical base specs like you have for the sevens recently?

I see there are a lot of opinions here already, so I'll add mine. 

I would be most interested in a straight scale Sii body, 28 5/8" scale, with the KXK inline headstock (balance be damned), passive pickups, Hipshot bridge, and a maple fretboard if possible. The multiscale is nice too, and it would be good to see something like that readily available.
(Wow it's been a long time since I posted here!) 

I hope you guys decide to make them.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Jan 16, 2009)

straight scale KxK 8 ftw


----------



## somn (Jan 16, 2009)

Elysian said:


> that kahler mod is stupid expensive, you're talking nearly a thousand dollar trem



i dont remember josh giving me a quote that big but hes since left kahler so maby the price went up its been a long while since ive asked but hey im just givin my thoughts here


----------



## Groff (Jan 16, 2009)

noodles said:


> It is also a matter of perspective...



Even as a 7 string, It looks a lot more substantial in photos, rather than a sketch.  And i'm sure that extra tuner adds girth anyway.

I retract my original statement. The 8 string V is awesome


----------



## technomancer (Jan 16, 2009)

somn said:


> i dont remember josh giving me a quote that big but hes since left kahler so maby the price went up its been a long while since ive asked but hey im just givin my thoughts here



IIRC the fanned fret Kahler going on the Sherman with the bullet inlays was ~$900.

Oh Dave I forgot to say both of those designs look absolutely awesome.


----------



## Overtone (Jan 16, 2009)

The TOM suggestion was because you said KxK will build their own bridges for some of them. Thinking about it I dunno if such a slanted angle will work well with just two posts. If you did pull it off it'd be quite an innovation and I'm sure it would be a hit with TOM fans. I hate TOM, btw, but I figured it might be something that KxK could do to give their 8's a really signature touch. 

Other feedback is I like the lower horn on the superstrat. Very clean, stays out of the way, but it looks totally natural.


----------



## Groff (Jan 16, 2009)

Overtone said:


> Other feedback is I like the lower horn on the superstrat. Very clean, stays out of the way, but it looks totally natural.



That's one thing that makes me really GAS for a KxK


----------



## somn (Jan 16, 2009)

technomancer said:


> IIRC the fanned fret Kahler going on the Sherman with the bullet inlays was ~$900.
> 
> Oh Dave I forgot to say both of those designs look absolutely awesome.



wow what a jump in the tag i was told about the mod when i had called to order a kahler with 4 larger string hooks for the larger string windings wow 900 then can that idea i reamber it was alot but wow i dont remember 900 never orderd them as i never needed them tho

on the home made bridge how will they look like? like hipshots?


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 16, 2009)

noodles said:


> Scale length would be 25.5"-28", F# standard tuning. Rob is going to be designing his own bridges and pickups for these. We are also considering a straight scale 8-string, with a Hipshot or Kahler bridge.
> 
> Is this something you'd be interested in? Any thoughts?



I really like it, _but_ i think the pointy headstock starts to look too much like a mountain range with that many tuning pegs etc.. im not sure what his stance is on a slightly different headstock, but im not sure it really works for an 8 string  Just my two cents.

Other than that though, the superstrat one = pure win.


----------



## Abhorred (Jan 16, 2009)

Depending on the price, I'd be very, very interested, and I don't say that about too many guitars. 

The Sii-8 is just so tasty looking. 

Please, give us more information on these as soon as you can, Dave.


----------



## noodles (Jan 17, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> and on a kind of off topic note. any word on when he is taking custom orders again?



E-mail me at [email protected] and we can discuss it.


----------



## noodles (Jan 17, 2009)

Crucified said:


> what woods are you guys thinking of using? i'd love to see an ebony board, no inlays of course. i assume it'll be a neckthrough since that's all that rob makes. possibly maple/mahogany or mahogany/ash?



That is still all up in the air, so we are open to suggestions. I'm pretty sure Rob is open to flexibility in terms of fretboard and body wood.


----------



## Crucified (Jan 17, 2009)

noodles said:


> That is still all up in the air, so we are open to suggestions. I'm pretty sure Rob is open to flexibility in terms of fretboard and body wood.



i'd really like to see a 5 or 7 piece like mahogany/ebony/mahogany/ebony/mahogany with an ebony board or something. my current 8 is maple/purpleheart so i'd like to see something different just for myself personally. 


also, if he is doing custom pickups, i'd like to see a very hot pickup ala a dimarzio evo or lundgren. i'd be super unstoked if they ended up being emgs or something.


----------



## Abhorred (Jan 17, 2009)

Crucified said:


> i'd really like to see a 5 or 7 piece like mahogany/ebony/mahogany/ebony/mahogany with an ebony board or something. my current 8 is maple/purpleheart so i'd like to see something different just for myself personally.



I'd be somewhat worried about such a combination being kind of overly dark on the low end.

Personally, I'd go for something with a bit more balance... I'm not sure how ash would work for a neckwood, though.


----------



## nikt (Jan 17, 2009)

not something I would buy as not into 8 strings right now but this:





is a cool idea and I can't wait to see a final product


----------



## eelblack2 (Jan 17, 2009)

I'd buy a Sii-8 fanned fret. No active pickups plz kkthx. Ready for order anytime soon?


----------



## TimSE (Jan 17, 2009)

danno if its just me but every kxk that has that headstock looks out of proportion
headstock is a lil bit too small


----------



## El Caco (Jan 17, 2009)

Not that I'm buying one but a V8 the same shape as your V7 would look great IMO. I'm not a fan of the Vii shape.


----------



## Dyingsea (Jan 17, 2009)

I would also like to add that the 25.5 - 28" compound scale would be about perfect.


----------



## TMM (Jan 17, 2009)

I can't even count the number of times I asked Rob about this... he mentioned a Sii-8 to me when I was talking to him about my Sii-7. Definitely the 2nd design.


----------



## Crucified (Jan 17, 2009)

Abhorred said:


> I'd be somewhat worried about such a combination being kind of overly dark on the low end.
> 
> Personally, I'd go for something with a bit more balance... I'm not sure how ash would work for a neckwood, though.



you could be right but i just want to see something other than straight maple for the neck wood, thats all.


----------



## Qucifer (Jan 17, 2009)

I like that superstrat version... I'd very likely be interested in something like that.

I really love the concept of an 8-string, fanned-fret V, but I don't like that proto-v body at all, the top wing is way too large (imho).

I'll echo what others have said earlier in the thread... do at least 28.5-25.5... 3" of fan is really not a big deal at all.

I tried to get a custom 8-string V going with the KxK folks, but apparently they weren't interested in the business.


----------



## eegor (Jan 17, 2009)

If these are available for order at the end of this year I'm putting my name down.


----------



## Piledriver (Jan 17, 2009)

i always thought that Ash Body with mahagony neck would be cool

but get rid of the extra fretboard behind the nut,i think it makes look strange.


----------



## TMM (Jan 17, 2009)

TMM said:


> I can't even count the number of times I asked Rob about this... he mentioned a Sii-8 to me when I was talking to him about my Sii-7. Definitely the 2nd design.



Another note... I think it would be pretty badass if there was an option for an in-line reverse headstock, like the Sii-7, instead of just the 4+4.


----------



## Overtone (Jan 17, 2009)

eegor, stop buying guitars!


----------



## eegor (Jan 17, 2009)

I love guitars, what can I say?


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 17, 2009)

OMG, 8-string V with fanned fretboard!! (changes pants)

I am officially going to start saving my money, just in case.


----------



## Cancer (Jan 17, 2009)

noodles said:


> Scale length would be 25.5"-28", F# standard tuning. Rob is going to be designing his own bridges and pickups for these. We are also considering a straight scale 8-string, with a Hipshot or Kahler bridge.
> 
> Is this something you'd be interested in? Any thoughts?




I would interested in this, very much so. Especially if we could get "experimental" on the wood (ie: something besides the standard maple, mahogany, and ebony choice).


----------



## eegor (Jan 17, 2009)

Piledriver said:


> but get rid of the extra fretboard behind the nut,i think it makes look strange.



Almost forgot to  this post.


----------



## Neil (Jan 17, 2009)

Abhorred said:


> I'd be somewhat worried about such a combination being kind of overly dark on the low end.



Ebony is actually a very bright tonewood, brighter than maple

also 8 string TOMs for straight scale would be pretty hard because of the intonation room, you would have to have a pretty wide TOM.

These 8 strings look nice but I think the headstocks are a lil small IMO


----------



## Overtone (Jan 17, 2009)

You could love amps a little more, I guess?


----------



## Shannon (Jan 17, 2009)

Count me in for an Sii-8 w/ fanned fretboard AND an 8-inline reverse headstock!


----------



## eegor (Jan 17, 2009)

Overtone said:


> You could love amps a little more, I guess?



I could, but at this point in my life I think it makes more sense to get a good feeling for the instrument, and worry about the sound when I'm playing for other people.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 18, 2009)

I like them both, for different users  the more the better


----------



## Overtone (Jan 18, 2009)

OK, last OT post but having a decent amp is a must for actually playing with other musicians. You're missing out on a big part of the experience if you can't even get together with a drummer and another guitarist/bassist. You can get a feel for the instrument with what you already have to play!


----------



## eegor (Jan 18, 2009)

Check your pm, Overtone.

Back on topic, are the scale lengths set in stone, or will there be other options?


----------



## moshwitz (Jan 18, 2009)

That V would be the shit for sure
But i have to concur with the others that posted that the headstock is way too small. I'd buy one though,,

MOSHON
DAVE


----------



## winterlover (Jan 18, 2009)

the bottom one is the sex.
somehow the headstock i'm not a fan of


----------



## noodles (Jan 18, 2009)

Crucified said:


> also, if he is doing custom pickups, i'd like to see a very hot pickup ala a dimarzio evo or lundgren. i'd be super unstoked if they ended up being emgs or something.



We're currently in discussions with a custom pickup designer, so stay tuned.


----------



## noodles (Jan 18, 2009)

Straight scale:


----------



## Crucified (Jan 18, 2009)

noodles said:


> We're currently in discussions with a custom pickup designer, so stay tuned.


----------



## Elysian (Jan 18, 2009)

noodles said:


> Straight scale:








i see the lower cutaway is different on that than the fanned fret version, i actually prefer the fanned fret version to be honest. any reason for the different cutaway?


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'd really like to see the strait scale 8 strat shape, especially if using a Kahler is an option. As others have said a 7/9 piece neck IMO would be great. Or we could get crazy and do like a 13 piece... Hmmm... 

Maple/mahogany/ebony/bubinga/walnut/wenge/Koa/wenge/walnut/bubinga/ebony/mahogany/maple.

That would be one crazy neck . I have to agree with some others, I don't like that headstock on an 8, but an reversed 8 inline or maybe a re-design of that headstock would look cool. More options the better, IMO.

And I think a fanned fret model made for low b/high A would be awesome . But please, have the option for something other than a TOM. 

Hmmm... I may come on to some major cash early this summer, so keep us posted.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 19, 2009)

Im still kind of weirded out by the headstock, but that might just be me. Nice tho.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 19, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Im still kind of weirded out by the headstock, but that might just be me. Nice tho.



It's not just you. I think it just looks too small with all 8 tuners on there. If it was made a little wider/longer then maybe it'd be ok. But eh. To each his own. If that was the only option and I could buy the guitar, I probably would. It's just a preference thing to me.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 19, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> It's not just you. I think it just looks too small with all 8 tuners on there. If it was made a little wider/longer then maybe it'd be ok. But eh. To each his own. If that was the only option and I could buy the guitar, I probably would. It's just a preference thing to me.



Looks fine to me I think the problem is you are looking at the top and bottom at the same time.







Also notice that the inline fret headstock is bigger than the fanned so I say this was just a quick mockup to gauge interest.


----------



## Elysian (Jan 19, 2009)

s7eve said:


> Looks fine to me I think the problem is you are looking at the top and bottom at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



unless he made it smaller on purpose? i notice the tuners are placed in the same spot, its just the outline of the headstock comes in closer to the tuner... either way i prefer the headstock on the straight scale and the lower cutaway on the fanned fret


----------



## noodles (Jan 19, 2009)

For the reverse inline crowd:






I seriously would not want to deal with the balance issues that I am sure this will cause, but some guys will like the look.


----------



## eegor (Jan 19, 2009)

I like that look.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 19, 2009)

I have a headstock that would be badass for that body.


----------



## Cancer (Jan 19, 2009)

noodles said:


> For the reverse inline crowd:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



While I'm usually a fan of the 4+3 headstock, I think the 4+4 makes more sense for the 8 string. Just my .02$


----------



## Krunch (Jan 19, 2009)

noodles said:


> For the reverse inline crowd:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love this. 
And I like the less strange curve on the lower horn than the previous straight scale mockup.


----------



## Overtone (Jan 19, 2009)

That inline would be ridiculous. Imagine it from the perspective of playing the guitar.


----------



## harkonnen8 (Jan 19, 2009)

Overtone said:


> That inline would be ridiculous. Imagine it from the perspective of playing the guitar.



more like ridiculously br00talz


----------



## technomancer (Jan 19, 2009)

harkonnen8 said:


> more like ridiculously br00talz



Maybe on your leg as it swings down and smacks it every time you let go of the neck 

(and this is coming from somebody who was in favor of an inline headstock when I talked with Rob about these months ago...)


----------



## ilikes2shred (Jan 19, 2009)

Is there a particular reason why the 12th is the perp. fret?

Melikes the v.


----------



## Koshchei (Jan 19, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing prices...


----------



## daybean (Jan 19, 2009)

as like some people have said before some ash wood with an ebony board would be great. also just my 2 cents.


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Jan 19, 2009)

I like how that inline reverse looks.

Why would it create balance issues? You mean neck dive or just artistically?


----------



## technomancer (Jan 19, 2009)

ILdÐÆMcº³;1350679 said:


> I like how that inline reverse looks.
> 
> Why would it create balance issues? You mean neck dive or just artistically?



Neck dive.


----------



## Overtone (Jan 19, 2009)

ilikes2shred said:


> Is there a particular reason why the 12th is the perp. fret?
> 
> Melikes the v.


 

Smart question! The octave is half the length of the string. Look at the bridge and the nut - both are slanted. I think it makes sense to have the guitar set up like that, so that the midpoint of each string lies on the same line.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 19, 2009)

noodles said:


> For the reverse inline crowd:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like that look better. With the pointy headstock, i do think it needs some form of line at the extremity, not just a point that looks directly centre.. Nice work though, im loving the rest


----------



## lefty robb (Jan 19, 2009)

it kinda looks like Dean's new headstock, only reverse.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 19, 2009)

lefty robb said:


> it kinda looks like Dean's new headstock, only reverse.



It looks exactly like the headstock KxK has been using for years, only with one more string


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 19, 2009)

^


----------



## ilikes2shred (Jan 19, 2009)

Overtone said:


> Smart question! The octave is half the length of the string. Look at the bridge and the nut - both are slanted. I think it makes sense to have the guitar set up like that, so that the midpoint of each string lies on the same line.



I ask because I have seen elsewhere that chording can become difficult with the 12th as the perp. fret. They said that they liked the 7 to the 9th better because that is about the center of the fretboard, i.e. the nut and the last fret would be at the same angle.... relative to the center line. 

That made sense to me, but these were just amateur builders talking. I thought that there may be some better reason the 12th would be the perp. (I would be more inclined to trust a professional) 

Like you say it could have been chosen because it kind of just makes sense... and could give the guitar a more "balanced" look.... maybe

or is there an actually playability reason here?

Maybe noodles can chime in here. 


As far as the body styles and headstocks go, I think it may look cool if the fan could some way be reflected in the shape. I've been playing around (for my own use) and haven't been able to come up with anything though.


----------



## lefty robb (Jan 19, 2009)

technomancer said:


> It looks exactly like the headstock KxK has been using for years, only with one more string




Yeah, I know, maybe they stole the design from him, ya never know. I just thought they looked more the same now since its a larger headstock to accommodate the 8th string.


----------



## noodles (Jan 19, 2009)

I've never personally seen a fanned fret instruments without everything centered at 12. I didn't even think it was possible.


----------



## Abhorred (Jan 19, 2009)

noodles said:


> I've never personally seen a fanned fret instruments without everything centered at 12. I didn't even think it was possible.



I've seen a few. I recall one, though I don't remember who built it, with a perpendicular 5th fret.


----------



## Elysian (Jan 20, 2009)

noodles said:


> I've never personally seen a fanned fret instruments without everything centered at 12. I didn't even think it was possible.



the mockup i made a long time ago had either 7 or 5 i believe.


----------



## Shannon (Jan 20, 2009)

noodles said:


> For the reverse inline crowd:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great! How about a mockup of this with fanned frets?

As for the balance issues, I had zero balance issues with my 1st 8 & it had an inline headstock.


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 20, 2009)

technomancer said:


> It looks exactly like the headstock KxK has been using for years, only with one more string



It looks exactly like an BC Rich headstock put inline. It looks awesome so who cares. Nobody else does that headstock.


----------



## hairychris (Jan 20, 2009)

Abhorred said:


> I've seen a few. I recall one, though I don't remember who built it, with a perpendicular 5th fret.



Blackmachine F8 looks like a prependicular 5th fret.


----------



## Qucifer (Jan 20, 2009)

The Onis are perpendicular 9th frets. The Sherman I'm having built is a perpendicular 7th.


----------



## Neil (Jan 20, 2009)

The perpendicular can be ANYWHERE

bridge, nut, 7th 9th 12th it doesnt matter, as long as the rest is positioned correctly around the perp


----------



## ilikes2shred (Jan 20, 2009)

Neil said:


> The perpendicular can be ANYWHERE
> 
> bridge, nut, 7th 9th 12th it doesnt matter, as long as the rest is positioned correctly around the perp



Yes, but it does affect playability. 

Now, back on topic. 



> but get rid of the extra fretboard behind the nut,i think it makes look strange.


+1

Does the headstock joint area still stand? I have seen a few fanned fret guitars with a compound miter joint in that area, and I think it looked better. (I'll post a pic if I can find one). Has this already been considered?


----------



## TaronKeim (Jan 22, 2009)

Another guy here who would pick up a straight scale model in a second. 4+4 headstock for sure and the scale length would have to be at least 28" but I'd love 30". Plus, I'm happy with a Hipshot Bridge, I think they're awesome.

_TJK*


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jan 22, 2009)

this( http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/74320-one-hell-of-a-multiscale.html#post1318375 )fanned fret made by perry ormsby has the perp at the 9th, just if anyone wanted to see what it would look like.
personally i love these kxk designs


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 22, 2009)

Maaaan, figure out a way to keep that inline 8 headstock, I've never played an 8 let alone ever heard of KxK until very recently... but I'd fucking buy that!!! It seems to work on the Carpenter...


----------



## MoNsTaR (Jan 22, 2009)

i dono about you guys but im loving the small headstock on the V


----------



## Hcash (Jan 22, 2009)

I'll have to agree with Crucified... The multiscale supersrat (with 4+4 headstock) would be the most appealing to me. A 25.5"-28 5/8" scale would be best for F# tuning in my opinion. 9th fet perpendicular would be my choice. And as far as woods go... Maple/Ebony 7 ply neck, Ebony board (No Inlay), Ash Body with Mahogany top, and a Mahogany headstock Cap. ???Gold Hardware??? I'm down with clean and simple...


----------



## FlamesOfDestiny (Mar 18, 2009)

Hopefully I'm not necro'ing this thread too badly (I've only recently joined the forum).

I think the V with a 25.5" to over 28" scale with a reverse in-line headstock would be awesome!!


----------



## eegor (Mar 18, 2009)

This thread needs more attention. I'm really interested in this, so I'm really looking forward to seeing these become a reality.


----------



## FlamesOfDestiny (Mar 18, 2009)

eegor said:


> I'm really looking forward to seeing these become a reality.



Same here. I'd even be quite interested in the V with a reverse in-line headstock and a straight scale of over 28".


----------



## eegor (Mar 18, 2009)

I think the ff V looks awesome, but I'm a superstrat guy.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 18, 2009)

Honestly guys I've talked with Rob about it and the inline 8 headstocks are not a good idea... and IIRC are impossible on the V without massive neck dive.


----------



## eegor (Mar 19, 2009)

That's fine with me, I was always partial to the split headstock anyway.


----------



## MFB (Mar 19, 2009)

You guys should change up the splits headstock though, maybe do a 5/3 style, or maybe a 6/2? 4/4 is fine and all but it's pretty much everyone's first idea.


----------



## Harry (Mar 19, 2009)

MFB said:


> You guys should change up the splits headstock though, maybe do a 5/3 style, or maybe a 6/2? 4/4 is fine and all but it's pretty much everyone's first idea.



A 5/3 and 6/2 would be pretty fucking awesome if I must say.
Preferably 5/3 though, for the sake of better balance perhaps.
I owned a 6 string that had a 4/2 and that odd arrangement of tuners really appealed to me


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 19, 2009)

For the fannede fret, and this is from my experience with the blackmachine f8, it may be worth decreasing the string spacing to make the neck more maneagable like a 7string for small handed people.

The scale length is spot on too, in all seriousness, i think the fanned fret scale on the blackmachine was what made it sound awesome from low end through midrange (like a les paul on steroids) to a sweet singing high end. Plus the string spacing being closer made it insanely playable.

In any case, I am not an 8string guy, and the only 8string I'd be tempted by is a fanned fret with those scale lengths and with close string spacing.

So, my opinion really isn't massively valid as a probably not a potential customre!

Even though every KxK i've played has been fantastic.


----------



## Daggorath (Mar 21, 2009)

I see that there is the biggest demand for a relatively cheap wellbuilt bare bones 8 string. Definately what I'm after atm.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 22, 2009)

I like the idea of the multiscale superstrat, definitely. No inline headstocks please, extended scale 8s are plenty neck heavy already.

I am likely in no position to buy one, but from what I've seen and heard of Rob's build quality there's a modest market to capitalize on with that setup as a fair number of people want Blackmachines like that.


----------



## LEWY7777777 (Nov 17, 2009)

+1 inline reverse. or 4x4.
+1 multiscale.
Warrior V Body option? $$$.


----------

